# Home brew spray cleaner polish



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Messing around for many months, believe I have a great formula. 








Anyone want to try a sample, just ask. Limited to 10 people as per rules.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Sample please :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Go on, ill give it a try......on the wifes car..lol:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ooooh go on then I will have a bash


----------



## Stufat (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd love to try some, fairly new to all this detailing but loving it, totally understand if you'd rather send to someone who's been around here longer


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

If people PM me details where to send a bottle I'll send out this week.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I would like to try it as well please


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

yes please im always willing to try new products, if you don't try you wont find better
what details would you like ?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes please what happend to last nights post


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes please i would like to try a sample


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll give it some welly.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

If 1 is spare I wouldnt mind a sample please


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Pm sent cheers


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank to those interested (above this post) . I'll post bottles during the week
I'm making up 1l so I'll spread this across 8 people or so. 
Gotta buy in some sample bottles, as I only have a couple left.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

If there is any left I'd like to have a crack


----------

